# culinary school dream



## sarahenriquez (Apr 13, 2007)

hi! i really don't know if i could post this one here but i'll give it a try. i have a sister and she's only 18 years old. she started cooking simple dishes when she was about 6 (she loves helping out my mom in the kitchen), and started baking when she was around 9 years old. she had always dreamed of going to culinary school until finally, my parents let her go to the US (alone) just last year when she was only 17. her dream school is CCA (California Culinary Academy), which she e-mailed a long time ago and they sent her a curiculum or something. we always talked on the phone and i was really excited for her going to culinary school and now she seemed to be discouraged of enrolling in CCA because she said that she would just spend her whole life paying for the loans because the tuition fee is really expensive. i mean it may not be expensive for the residents in US but for us who are living in a 3rd world country... duh? hahahha! (although we are american citizens because my dad is a retired US navy) anyway, the reason why i posted this here because this is a bakers' forum so some of you here may have studied in a culinary school. could you give me an advise like are there cheap culinary schools out there? or do you have an idea how my sister could loan and later on pay after she graduated (without having to pay her entire life hahahha)? i would highly appreciate replies. this is no joke. i mean, i'm talking about a dream here that may come true through your help







(drama! hahaha) thanks everyone!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, please reduce the size of your font.

Regarding your question, has your sister looked for possible scholarships/grants?

Coming from the Chicagoland area, I highly recommend you check out Washburne Culinary Institute.


----------



## sarahenriquez (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks RAS1187..and sorry about the font size.. just wanted to make sure my post gets noticed. hahaha!

and yes, she did try to look for scholarship grants. the grant is like this, they give you a job in a restaurant that they are linked to so you can pay for your tuition fee. but... the restaurant pays as low as $10 per hour which is definitely not enough. 

thanks, i'll tell her to check out Washburne Culinary Institute. thanks a lot!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Tell her to fill out the FAFSA, Free Application for Student Financial Aid.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seems like we've had posters from the Phillipines, Singapore and that area of the world talk about cooking schools there.....have you checked out culinary schools in your area. Start out there and then transfer.


----------



## sarahenriquez (Apr 13, 2007)

yes, we tried to check the culinary schools in the Philippines. the tuition is almost the same. so we thought, why not enroll in the US where it is considered world wide? anyway thanks for the reply


----------



## sarahenriquez (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks! i'll tell her


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Be sure to tell her that culinary school wont prepare her to be an executive chef immediately. Chances are she might have to take that $10/hr job and work her way up.


----------



## jclopp (Mar 13, 2007)

I teach a high school culinary program and have students at the CCA in S.F. right now. Several love it, but two feel they don't get enough hands-on, just chef instruction. One big alternative and for some a start before going onto CCA or CIA (in Napa) is to attend a really good program at Contra Costa College (a Community College in the East Bay) - the classes are only $61. per class! The instructors are very good. 
So check out local community colleges - a great way to get in the door.


----------



## sarahenriquez (Apr 13, 2007)

how bout in Eagle Rock, LA?


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

There are junior colleges everywhere- just search. Tuition is pretty low and financial aid available (see post from Kuan), depending on income- it could be practally free. Many junior colleges now have dorms also- at least two in CA that I know of that do. (if housing is an issue) Tell sister, good luck!


----------



## sarahenriquez (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks everyone!!


----------

